# Не устанавливается с minimal cd

## Wedox

Пробовал установить со следующими опциями ядра

gentoo-nofb noscsi noload=raid456

Теперь виснет на 

::Scanning for  tg3...libphy, tg3 loaded.

Скачивал последнюю версию minimal cd 20100216

Что самое интересное, на этом же ПК когда-то ставил из minimal cd  - install-x86-minimal-2008.0.iso

И все работало, а тут, как быть?

----------

## pilla

Moved from IG to Russian.

----------

## fank

а к чему вообще эти рестриктивные опции?

и какое железо?

----------

